# iChat + MSN add on = best chat client?



## MacGYVER

Hi everyone,

You know, there is one application that hardly gets used on my Mac, and that is iChat. For one, I don't know that many people who own a Mac and have an AIM or .Mac account. Most people I know who use a Mac or Windows PC use MSN over any other chat client out there. So, why can't Apple just get it over with and add MSN users to their iChat client?

I hate to use iChat for a few people, and use Adium for the majority of the people I talk with. Is there a reason Apple doesn't allow MSN add on to iChat?

Are there many others here who have to use several chat clients just to keep in touch with people because iChat is very limited and closed into AIM and .Mac only?

I use iChat for those few people who do have a AIM or .Mac account and want to video chat, but for the majority I have to use Adium.

Plus, how is the SMS on iPhone going to work? I noticed it uses some form of iChat technology to receive and send SMS messages, so it can be opened up to allow for adding MSN users to iChat in theory.

Would you use iChat if Apple opened up the software to allow MSN users to be added? Or would you still use independent chat clients?


----------



## Configuration

I would absolutely love MSN Messenger support on iChat, it would definately bring me back to the client. That is, of course, if video and audio chat were supported as well.


----------



## skoda303

Configuration said:


> I would absolutely love MSN Messenger support on iChat, it would definately bring be back to the client. That is, of course, if video and audio chat were supported as well.


Same here, I'll gladly move back to iChat if it had support for MSN Messenger.


----------



## Vexel

It's not native support, but you can use Jabber to talk to MSN and Yahoo users. No video/audio sadly.

macosxhints.com - 10.4: Talk to Yahoo and MSN IM users within iChat

Native support including video/audio in iChat for MSN and Yahoo would be awesome. I use iChat almost exclusively anyway.. but, this would be even better.


----------



## Macaholic

Yup. The MSN->Jabber->iChat setup is a PITA, but at least it works. BUT there is NO iSight support  Apple really REALLY needs to get on the stick!


----------



## John Clay

I think I'd stick with Adium, even if iChat offered MSN support. Adium's integration and customizability are hard to beat. Once Adium offers A/V support, it will be much, much harder to justify using iChat at all.


----------



## MacGYVER

Ok, I am so lost with setting up this Jabber thing. I have adium and supposedly it supports Jabber, which it does, but how does one go about setting up a Jabber account period? Do I have to use Adium to set one up for iChat? Where does one register a Jabber account? Or do I use an E-mail address and password instead? It is so confusing I can't make out what I need to do. The link above doesn't work anymore, and then I found another that said I could use Adium or Psi or another program to sset up a jabber account? It gets even more confusing after that. Is there no written step by step on how to create an account?

Glad I'm not alone on the whole iChat and integration of MSN accounts, I just need to learn how to set up using Jabber and see how that works for now . Appreciate any help I can get


----------



## Vexel

Jabber Australia: iChat Jabber tutorial


----------



## MacGYVER

Thank you, Vexel . That is what I was looking for. Wow!!

Have a good night.


----------



## lewdvig

I need a cross platform video chat program.

I am trying to bring the whole family over to Mac, but there are a few straglers in Europe. They only just discovered the Net over there but they act like they invented it. They think it is funny that I can't video chat with them.

I think Skype is probablt the only way to do this right now.


----------



## Vexel

lewdvig said:


> I need a cross platform video chat program.
> 
> I am trying to bring the whole family over to Mac, but there are a few straglers in Europe. They only just discovered the Net over there but they act like they invented it. They think it is funny that I can't video chat with them.
> 
> I think Skype is probablt the only way to do this right now.


If you're using iChat.. PC users can use the latest version of AIM that isn't Triton (AIM 5.9?) to have a video chat with iChat users. Audio and Video work exceptionally well when things are configured properly.

video conference tutorial for mac pc using iChat and AIM - how to ichat setup - firewall port settings


----------



## dancemachine

*Meebo*

Hi,

Reading this thread I thought of a site that I use a lot.

meebo.com

It allows for the use of almost any chat, except of course Skype.

But it does support AIM(iChat), MSN, Gtalk and Yahoo

The UPside(s)

What I really like about meebo.com is:

You can register ALL the chat accounts you want and attach them all to one master usedID and password. OK thats good. you can log into and monitor as many chats ID's as you want (and I have a lot) by loggin in once - they rest is automatic - but NONE of that software is actually running on my machine - its all through their server - so thats GREAT ! - uses very little memory and you can monitor a whole lotta email chats at one time very easily. 

This means from any internet connected computer you just goto meebo.com and log in and there are ALL your chats - on any computer in the whole without logging in  very handy.

Very Cool Feature (VCF) = pop out windows. Pull a chat window out of the browser and stick it anywhere you want on the desktop.

With meebo and Skype running I cover it all  

The DOWNside (s)

If your meebo ID and Password are compromised you are WIDE open. Don't save it on ANY computer.

If they crack meebo.com all your userID's and passwords are there. Not yet.

My Two Cents Worth.

dancemachine


----------



## guytoronto

iChat & .Mac = two Apple services that generally suck

Maybe they'll both get a complete overhaul in Leopard.


----------



## NaturesPixel

i wish yahoo would get in the act .. Both my mother and my 2 children use Yahoo who are all in Australia .. they are not the most puter savvy people so yahoo does them nicely. but i wish i could voice chat... cause it certainly saves on international phone calls...


----------



## Waynergy

I've been using Skype for video chat since they were in beta. Even dial-up worked fine with Skype.


----------



## NaturesPixel

Waynergy said:


> I've been using Skype for video chat since they were in beta. Even dial-up worked fine with Skype.



i use skype with others.. but you know what its like to get other people to change, plus i kinda prefer my girls not download another Chat proggie they are only 12 & 10


----------

